#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  من يوتيوب: قوات درع الجزيرة تدخل البحرين

## رويتر

مصدر سعودي مسؤول يؤكد ان اكثر من الف عسكري سعودي من قوات درع الجزيرة دخلوا الى البحرين التي تشهد اضطرابات.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

